

ASIC-Proof Digital Currency - aosmith
http://alexsmith.io/?p=221

======
wmf
_ASICs by their very nature can attack any known problem._

For the problem of randomly accessing gigabytes of data, ASICs can't beat
commodity DRAM. That's why there's so much research into memory-hard PoWs like
Momentum, Dagger, and Cuckoo Cycle.

~~~
aosmith
You're absolutely right. ASICs can include ram internally or use external ram
modules just like a computer. General purpose processors are generally cheaper
and more effective for memory intensive applications.

